# Western Conference Playoffs 1st round: Mavs vs. Spurs



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Schedule

Game 1 - Sun April 18 San Antonio at Dallas 7:00PM CST TNT 
Game 2 - Wed April 21 San Antonio at Dallas 8:30PM CST TNT 
Game 3 - Fri April 23 Dallas at San Antonio 8:30PM CST ESPN 
Game 4 - Sun April 25 Dallas at San Antonio 6:00PM CST TNT 
Game 5 - Tue April 27 San Antonio at Dallas TBD CST TBD 
Game 6 - Thu April 29 Dallas at San Antonio TBD CST TBD 
Game 7 - Sat May 1 San Antonio at Dallas TBD CST TNT


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Alrightey, so the season series Dallas won 3-1 but thats irrelevant because two games came in November and one was in January pre Butler and Haywood and the other was just the other day when Pop rested his boys.

I'm thinking Dallas in 6, we've proven we can beat the Spurs in a playoff series and we have a stronger team than before and they have a weaker team. I think the key factor is going to be like Butler/Marion/Stevenson and how well they play Ginobili because I think Haywood/Dampier will be able to keep a reasonable lid on Duncan leaving an advantage for Dirk .. ie Ginobili needs to be shut down

What's the deal with Parker? He back?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great game for Dirk, one of the most efficient he has ever played. Good overall team effort, more of that in Game 2 please.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Same bull**** every year, I'm sick and tired of it. How the heck do you lose a game against the Spurs when Duncan, Parker and Ginobili score a combined 31 points on 9-34 shooting?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh and FREE RODDY B


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Since Game 2's outcome, I've been wondering what Cuban can do from here - with this payroll and this level of talent, what's next - Carlisle? 

btw - what channel's the death game on? I can't find it...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tomorrow on NBATV.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> Tomorrow on NBATV.


Had NBATV with Dish, now with cable I'm protected from seeing the funeral.

Looking at it positively. :|


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You can watch it at atdhe online


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> You can watch it at atdhe online


True, I might do that - thanks.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I dont think i cn handle another dissapointment


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Since Game 2's outcome, I've been wondering what Cuban can do from here - with this payroll and this level of talent, what's next - Carlisle?
> 
> btw - what channel's the death game on? I can't find it...


It's Dampier for a star this summer or bust. Getting to the playoffs is nice and everything, but after ten years you hardly get excited about it anymore. We have been saying this for a while now, as long as Dirk is here and the core of this team is as old as it is, winning the championship always has to be the goal. If someone thinks that is not realistic, I can't say I disagree with that, I'm just saying there is no point in early round playoff exit year after year without the chance at improvement. If this were a young team it would completely alter the point of view, but it isn't.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sooo, now what?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Sooo, now what?


I have no idea. Dirk played tough, but JET and Marion were non-existent. I am kind of pissed at Rick because Roddy's playing time was given to JET.

On the other hand, mavs fans should have already prepped themselves for this. Nothing's changed for too many seasons now.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I was prepared for this, still stings though. We have to hope Cubes can pull some strings and bring of the big name Free Agents here over the summer, because if this same crew takes the floor in November, I'm going to have a very hard time watching any games. Sick and Tired of being let down. 

Let's go Rangers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Going with this ava for a day or two.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I gotta bring back this gem of an avatar for the off season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, my avatar requires Cuban to do something he's never done: get a bigger name than Nowitzki in here to be the man, before he loses Dirk outright.

Dirk is a HOF scorer, but he can't dominate the game on both ends of the floor. Relegate him to concentrating on scoring (much like his earlier years) and let a real man clog the paint. 

Easier said than done, of course. :|


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

xray said:


> Well, my avatar requires Cuban to do something he's never done: get a bigger name than Nowitzki in here to be the man, before he loses Dirk outright.
> 
> Dirk is a HOF scorer, but he can't dominate the game on both ends of the floor. Relegate him to concentrating on scoring (much like his earlier years) and let a real man clog the paint.
> 
> Easier said than done, of course. :|


im sick of reading posts like this, really? its dirks fault? its not jets fault for being completely useless? or butler showing up in only 1 game? or damps fault for scoring 2 pts the entire series? not the retarded rotations that were put on the floor? even IF dirk did it on both sides of the floor, he would be like kobe before they brought in gasol... we need players that will get to the foul line, and score in the paint. not more undersized guards and "defensive specialists". we are the oldest team in the league what did you expect? point is, no one great player can win it on his own. get dirk some real help on the floor and see how far we can go. the celtics didnt trade away pierce did they? they got him some real HELP. thats what the mavs need to do. i told you all when the marion trade went down that it was gonna turn into trash and guess what, it did. same with kidd.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Now that the Spurs are looking done for the season, it also lets our series with them shine in a different light...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:whatever:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

no heart


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Blow up the team and move them to Seattle.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> Well, my avatar requires Cuban to do something he's never done: get a bigger name than Nowitzki in here to be the man, before he loses Dirk outright.
> 
> Dirk is a HOF scorer, but he can't dominate the game on both ends of the floor. Relegate him to concentrating on scoring (much like his earlier years) and let a real man clog the paint.
> 
> Easier said than done, of course. :|





VeN said:


> im sick of reading posts like this, really? its dirks fault? its not jets fault for being completely useless? or butler showing up in only 1 game? or damps fault for scoring 2 pts the entire series? not the retarded rotations that were put on the floor? even IF dirk did it on both sides of the floor, he would be like kobe before they brought in gasol... we need players that will get to the foul line, and score in the paint. not more undersized guards and "defensive specialists". we are the oldest team in the league what did you expect? point is, no one great player can win it on his own. get dirk some real help on the floor and see how far we can go. the celtics didnt trade away pierce did they? they got him some real HELP. thats what the mavs need to do. i told you all when the marion trade went down that it was gonna turn into trash and guess what, it did. same with kidd.


You completely misunderstood my comments. Did I say it was Dirk's fault? :smackalot:

I said get a monster down low, and let Dirk do what he does best (shoot the rock). You're actually agreeing with me - sheesh.


----------

